# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Thời gian bay từ Hà Nội sang Phnom Penh - Campuchia

## anti2012

Phnôm Pênh còn gọi là Nam Vang, là thành  phố lớn nhất, đông dân nhất và là thủ đô của Vương quốc Campuchia. Đây  cũng là thủ phủ của thành phố tự trị Phnôm Pênh. Đã từng được biết đến  như là "Hòn ngọc châu Á" thập niên 1920, cùng với Xiêm Riệp là thành phố  thu hút khách du lịch nội địa và quốc tế của Campuchia. Từ Việt Nam,  Quý khách có thể du lịch Phnom Penh qua nhiều con đường, một trong số đó  là bay từ *Hà Nội (HAN) sang Phnom Penh (PNH)*. Để bay *từ Hà Nội đi Phnom Penh*,  Quý khách có thể mua vé bay thẳng của Vietnam Airlines (VNA), vé trung  chuyển của Malaysia Airlines (MH), China Southern Airlines (CZ),  Dragonair (KA), Cathay Pacific Airways (CX), Asiana Airlines (OZ).* Thời gian bay từ Hà Nội đến Phnom Penh (và ngược lại) vào khoảng 3 tiếng 20 phút*
 Phòng vé Mata gửi tới Quý khách lịch trình bay thẳng *Hà Nội - Phnom Penh* của Vietnam Airlines: *STT*
*Hãng bay*
*Số hiệu chuyến bay*
*Sân bay khởi hành*
*Sân bay đến*
*Giờ bay*
*Giờ đến*
*Trung chuyển*

*Từ Hà Nội đi Phnom Penh
*

1
VNA
921
HAN
PNH
09:55
13:15
-

*Từ Phnom Penh về Hà Nội*

1
VNA
920
PNH
HAN
17:50
21:05






*Giá vé máy bay Hà Nội - Phnom Penh*  (vé khứ hồi) khoảng 496USD/người. Giá vé có thể thay đổi tùy theo lịch  trình, hạng vé của Quý khách. Để có thông tin cập nhật, chính xác nhất  về hành trình *Hà Nội - Phnom Penh*, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ số hotline 0928 33 00 33 của phòng vé Mata! Một số thông tin về Phnom Penh - Thủ đô Vương quốc Campuchia:
 "Hòn ngọc Châu Á" - Phnom Penh có nhiều  công trình kiến trúc ảnh hưởng kiến trúc Pháp và nhiều công trình đặc  sắc của kiến trúc Khmer. Dân số: hơn 1 triệu người. Thành phố này là  trung tâm chính trị, văn hóa, thương mại của Campuchia. Dân số thời điểm  2011 là 2,2 triệu người.
Thành phố lấy tên từ Wat Phnom Daun Penh  (hay Wat Phnom, nghĩa là "Đền trên đồi"), được xây năm 1373 để đặt 5 pho  tượng Phật ở trên khu đồi nhân tạo cao 27 m. Tên của nó được đặt theo  Daun Penh (Bà Penh), một góa phụ giàu có. Phnôm Pênh còn có nghĩa là  "vùng đất của Bà Pênh". Phnôm Pênh trước đây được biết đến dưới tên  Krong Chaktomuk có nghĩa "Thành phố bốn mặt" do thành phố nằm trên ngã  tư của các sông Mekong, Bassac, sông Tonle Sap chạy qua tạo thành chữ  thập. Krong Chaktomuk là viết tắt của một tên nghi lễ do vua Ponhea Yat  đặt của tên đầy đủ là "Krong Chaktomuk Mongkol Sakal Kampuchea Thipadei  Sereythor Inthabot Borei Roth Reach Seima Maha Nokor".
Các điểm du lịch chính ở Phnom Penh:

 1 Cung điện Hoàng gia
 2 Chùa Bạc
 3 Bảo tàng Quốc gia Phnom Penh
 4 Tượng đài Độc lập Phnôm Pênh (Vimean Akareach)
 5 Tượng đài Hữu nghị Việt Nam - Campuchia
 6 Bảo tàng diệt chủng Tuol Sleng
 7 Wat Phnom
 8 Bên ngoài thành phố có: Trung tâm Diệt chủng Choeung Ek
 9 Cố đô OOdong
 10 Phnom Đa/Angkor Borei
 11 Tháp Bà Đen - Prasat Neang Khmau
 12 Tonle Bati/Ta Prohm
 13 Núi Ta Mao và Vườn thú Ta Khmau

Website_:_
http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn

http://phongvemaybaymata.blogspot.com/
http://phongvemata.wordpress.com/

----------


## alonedevil

Đang có khuyến mại mùa thu 2012 phải ko, bạn có thể nói rõ hơn về chương trình này?

----------


## anti2012

Vietnam Airlines triển khai chương trình "Khuyến mại mùa thu 2012" với nhiều mức giá đặc biệt hấp dẫn (giảm tới 50%), áp dụng trên một số đường bay quốc tế và đường bay nội địa do hãng khai thác.

Theo đó, khách hàng có thể mua:

Vé khuyến mại trên các đường bay nội địa với giá từ 555.000 VNĐ đến 999.000 VNĐ tùy hành trình (giá 1 chiều). Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế, phí, lệ phí, phụ thu khác .

Vé khuyến mại trên các đường bay quốc tế từ 815.000 VNĐ đến 10.415.000 VNĐ (giá khứ hồi) tùy điểm đến. Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế, phí, lệ phí, phụ thu khác và có thể thay đổi theo tỷ giá VNĐ/USD tại thời điểm xuất vé.

Thời gian mua vé: từ 15/8/2012 - 31/8/2012,

Thời gian khởi hành: giai đoạn 05/09/2012 - 20/12/2012 và từ 05/03/2013 đến 20/05/2013 (trừ giai đoạn cao điểm và các ngày nghỉ lễ).

“Khuyến mại mùa thu năm 2012” là một trong những chương trình lớn hàng năm của Vietnam Airlines với mức mở bán tới 300.000 chỗ khuyến mại (trong đó tổng số chỗ khuyến mại trên các đường bay nội địa lên tới gần 200.000 chỗ và tổng số chỗ khuyến mại trên các đường bay quốc tế lên tới hơn 100.000 chỗ).

_Xem chi tiết 
http://vemaybayvietnamairlines.vn
_

----------

